# Honda FR 700 tillers



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know when these tillers were made since they don't make them any more. I am looking at a used one and the seller says his is about 8 years old. I can't find any on line newer than a 1991 so I just want to confirm that what he is saying is true. Does anyone know the value of this tiller?


----------

